# Crocodile Pool House - Barnsley - April 2017



## Hippie Alien (Apr 25, 2017)

*History:*
Nothing much is known in respects of history of the house. We did find a magazine dated 2011 and have seen this house stood empty for many years. The upstairs section is missing 90% of its roof and looks like it suffered from fire damage, It is unclear if this happened after or the cause of abandonment.

However there is some stunning features left behind at ground level, the first thing I saw through the window, A pool with a floating Crocodile...hence the name 
​
*PIcs:​*


----------



## joshrob1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Brilliant photos, you really captured the atmosphere of the place. Amazing how quickly a property can deteriate after the owners leave, mind you, if 90% of the roof is gone it's no surprise


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a bit different.love that spiral staircase


----------



## smiler (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah, the staircase was a bit good, I enjoyed that HA, Thanks


----------



## ianitter (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like flash gaff in its day! Thankyou..


----------



## Potter (Apr 26, 2017)

Excellent, and love that with the crocodile and the fish and duck.


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 26, 2017)

Great place especially the staircase. Lovely photos.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like dereliction has been quite rapid. But I think the fire didn't help much, and nature is starting to take over.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 29, 2017)

Haha I love picture 10! Such a cool place, nice find


----------



## Frumtarn1 (May 11, 2017)

That place was set alight about 3 years ago when the previous occupants still lived there. If you go there on Google Maps and go back in time it's still there with people living in it. It was an arson attack apparently but I can't say anything as I wasn't there to know!


----------

